# Wall street Institute, opinion ?



## tbaudat (5 Août 2010)

Avez vous utilisé cette méthode d'apprentissage,vous ou encore une personne de votre entourage ? 
Je me motive de plus en plus la et j'suis chaud   

En fait,j'aimerais me faire une idée,mais en appliquant 4 heures par semaines,au bout de combien de temps peut on a peu près tenir une discussion ? comprendre un film en VO ? ou encore rédiger une lettre ?

Mon employeur encourage ce type d'apprentissage,à tel point que au bout de x mois de formation,on peut passer un test d'anglais ,et si on réussit on nous rembourse 1800 balles 

donc voilà, si des gens auraient un opinion à donner, je veux bien


----------



## Gronounours (5 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> donc voilà, si des gens *auraient* un opinion à donner, je veux bien



Glups :sick:

T'as fais la _Sarkozy Institute_ ?


Sinon, j'ai préféré apprendre l'anglais par moi même. En faisant d'abord parti d'un projet de mod pour un jeu ( FragOps pour UT2004). Puis ensuite par le boulot, et des séjours à l'étranger à l'occasion de vacances, ou le boulot.

Je pense que c'est bien plus rapide, intéressant, et directement applicable.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Août 2010)

Moi, je conseille de coucher avec une anglaise.
Ou une américaine.

Le mieux pour progresser c'est l'irlandaise : elle a tellement un accent poucrate que si tu la comprends, tu sais que tu pourras parler avec n'importe quel anglophone. 
Le seul souci c'est qu'en général l'irlandaise est moche, faut avoir la dalle.

D'ailleurs les seules irlandaises jolies que j'aie pu rencontrer là-bas étaient suisses, c'est dire.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2010)

Tu fais la conversation (une vraie hein, pas des onomatopées ou des "vazycébon") pendant l'acte Bobby ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

_The weather is nice and my tailor is rich, isn't it ?_
_And you like the weather, hein ? Oh ouais, tu like le weather, oh ouais tu le like !_
_Did you feel my VERY rich and hudge tailor, hein ?_
_Et toutes ces sortes de choses..._

Sinon, je parle très mal anglais et je ne suis jamais passé par le Wall Street Institute - mais j'aurais à priori je n'ai pas super confiance en un institut capable de te "garantir" des résultats dans l'apprentissage d'une langue.


----------



## Nephou (6 Août 2010)

Let's give this thread a chance&#8230;

Thanks


----------



## - B'n - (6 Août 2010)

Ma mère à pris des cours dans cet institut (un an il me semble).
Elle partait de loin (anglais scolaire enseigné dans les années 70 donc très peu de pratique à l'oral). Au départ, ils te font faire un bilan pour évaluer ton niveau, ensuite vous fixez avec eux le but (pouvoir avoir une conversation avec la toute nouvelle famille américaine dans son cas). Ils te donnent ensuite une estimation de la durée de l'apprentissage, garantie : c'est à dire que si au bout de l'apprentissage tu n'as pas atteins ton objectif, tout le surplus est gratuit.
Ils annoncent 95% de réussite il me semble, c'est un argument commercial mais il se trouve que c'est assez juste, les échecs se trouvent parmi les gens non assidus ou qui abandonnent.
Là où elle l'a fait, l'équipe était jeune et très sympa, des irlandais/anglais pour la plupart. Il y a des cours individuels et individualisés, de la pratique devant avec un logiciel et des sessions orales en groupe (pas de mauvais jeu de mot ) pour perfectionner la conversation.
Je crois aussi que chaque semaine tu fais le point avec un prof en tête à tête. Conversation en anglais of course.

Le bilan qu'elle en tire : des cours assez chers (mais illimités donc y'a bien moyen de progresser rapidement), une équipe attentionnée (ça doit dépendre des endroits bien sûr) et des progrès conséquents (elle a pu discuter avec la belle famille lors de notre voyage aux USA). Bilan assez positif donc.
Je ne connais pas les autres instituts de ce genre donc il faut comparer et voir ce qui est proposé ailleurs aussi. 

Voilà, j'espère que ça répond à ta question. 

Have a good day&#8230;  (bon j'ai pas pris de cours moi hein&#8230; )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

J'avais un collègue quand j'étais en stage dans une très grosse boîte, qui se faisait payer des cours d'anglais par téléphone (sessions d'oral xx heures par semaine). A voir aussi&#8230; ça peut être une piste si tu veux éviter les déplacements et si tu peux négocier ça avec ton employeur.

>> La plus efficace des solutions étant bien sûr de passer quelques mois à l'étranger. Immersion totale et obligation de parler anglais toute la journée.
Lors de mon voyage aux USA l'année dernière (3 semaines), je me suis surpris à "penser" en anglais, même quand je n'avais pas à parler je cherchais mes phrases en anglais. Pourtant j'y suis allé avec d'autres français donc on était pas en immersion totale.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> Mon employeur encourage ce type d'apprentissage,à tel point que au bout de x mois de formation,on peut passer un test d'anglais ,et si on réussit on nous rembourse 1800 balles


C'est que çà doit pas être trop mauvais alors comme formation 
Sinon, le test à passer, c'est le Test Of English for International Communication (TOEIC) ®  ? Il me semble que c'est la référence.


----------



## Gronounours (6 Août 2010)

Why haven't this thread discuss in english only ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2010)

Yesse za coude bi e very goude idea. 

I appri english at ze school and zen i touke some lessone at wall strite institute, zat wase payé by ze chomage so i glanded a lot zere. sometime, wen it was early morninge i slept in ze cabins. i remeber ze girls were very bonase. 

but i lernt englishe aniwaille.

:love:


----------



## Gronounours (6 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Yesse za coude bi e very goude idea.
> 
> I appri english at ze school and zen i touke some lessone at wall strite institute, zat wase payé by ze chomage so i glanded a lot zere. sometime, wen it was early morninge i slept in ze cabins. i remeber ze girls were very bonase.
> 
> ...



Aille ame so sauri, but i peux pas take a coup of ball to you.


----------



## tbaudat (6 Août 2010)

vous pouvez arrêtez de me flooder mon post siouplait ? 
Sinon,au niveau de ma boite qui rembourse uen partie,j'ai appelé ce matin 

En gros,si on apprend l'anglais avec un pote,ou un prof privé (ce qui dans les 2 cas est difficile de prouver par des factures,alors on passe par un test,si réussit hop 1800 balles dans la poche.
Si je passe par une école de langue,j'montre les factures et on me file 1800 balles direct,bref c'est le pied 

au niveau des cours ca à l'air cher ouai,mais je préfère à la rigueur payer cher pour 1 an ou tu vas en illimité,que payer chaque fois le cours...
exemple fin Aout j'ai 2 semaines de vacances,si je veux faire du intensif,genre tout les jours,si je paie à la séance ca va me couter un oeil :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2010)

1800 balles, genre 270 euros, ou 1800 euros?

(on sait jamais avec ces sales jeunes.  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2010)

tbaudat a dit:


> vous pouvez arrêtez de me flooder mon post siouplait ?



Ouatezeufeuque ?...  :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2010)

Ouais.
Alors qu'on participe et tout, qu'on donne des super conseils pour learner l'english de façon ludique.

Fais du bien à Bastien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fais du bien à Bastien...



... He will shit in your hand :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Quelqu'un capable de suivre plusieurs discussions en même temps sans problème est quelqu'un parlant parfaitement onglet.


----------



## tbaudat (6 Août 2010)

post à fermer,merci


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2010)

Une bonne méthode assimil; avec 20 33 tours avec leur livret,  le top.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Août 2010)

Hé ben, c'est vraiment top à la déconne en ce moment. :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé ben, c'est vraiment top à la déconne en ce moment. :sleep:


Also do you want to learn English ?!


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

* YES !!!*

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> * YES !!!*
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


so what are your skills ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2010)

Aber, fous foulez peut-être apprentre aussi l'allémand, nicht war ?


----------



## Gronounours (7 Août 2010)

I guess if English is your mother schlapette, it will be easier to learn.

Allez hop, creusez-vous un peu pour la comprendre celle là


----------

